# SLOTTECH new site



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

SLOTTECH new site
https://sites.google.com/site/slottechcom/

slottech.net should be working again on Monday


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ceramic G magnets ....... very interesting... Better get those puppies submitted ASAP.


----------



## Whiteylightning (May 28, 2013)

This company has zero product photos, and has put zero effort into the website for at least the year that I have been back into slot cars. What I read looks interesting, but without photos and a website that looks to be neglected, they have not attracted my dollar yet.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

There are photos, the new site is under a year but the old site also had photos.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I only clicked on the t-jet section but every item there had a picture.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

******--- this is the site you are looking for.

http://www.slottech.net/


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

neorules said:


> ******--- this is the site you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.slottech.net/


I like the site, very slick. And the pictures are very nice.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there any other site to get T2 parts besides slottech and Lucky Bob's? I need to find a set of stock motor and traction magnets!!


----------

